# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  سوني تعلن عن أجهزتها التي ستحصل على تحديثي أندرويد 4.3 و 4.4

## mohamed73

أعلنت  غوغل الأسبوع الماضي عن نسخة أندرويد الأخيرة 4.4 (كيت كات)، وكما هو  الأمر مع كل نسخة جديدة يظهر السؤال التقليدي لدى كل مستخدم: متى سيحصل  هاتفي على التحديث الجديد؟  
اليوم  جاءت شركة سوني سريعًا كي تُعلم مستخدمي أجهزتها بموعد وصول تحديثي  أندرويد 4.3 (الذي لم يصل لأجهزة سوني بعد) وأيضًا أندرويد 4.4. بالطبع  ستبدأ سوني بإرسال تحديث 4.3 وذلك اعتبارًا من الشهر القادم. فيما يلي  الأجهزة التي ستحصل على التحديثات: *تحديث جيلي بين 4.3:*  Xperia ZXperia ZLXperia ZRXperia Tablet ZXperia SPXperia Z UltraXperia Z1 *تحديث كيت كات 4.4:*  Xperia ZXperia ZLXperia Tablet ZXperia Z UltraXperia Z1
إذن،  لن تقوم سوني للأسف بالقفز فوق أندرويد 4.3 والتحديث المباشر لـ 4.4، بل  ستقوم أولًا بتحديث الأجهزة إلى 4.3 خلال الشهر القادم، ثم ستقوم بعد ذلك  خلال فترة لم تحددها بالتحديث إلى 4.4 الذي لن يحصل عليه إلا خمسة أجهزة  على ما يبدو.
في النهاية، من الجيد أن سوني كانت سريعة في الإعلان عن  خطتها للتحديث، لكن نتمنى ألا يتأخر وصول الكيت كات كثيرًا إلى أصحاب  الأجهزة التي ستحصل على التحديث.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kadiroo

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

